# What all was the KT17 II used in?



## jonaddis84 (Dec 23, 2007)

Im rebuilding a KT17 Series II from my old Simplicity tractor that got replaced with a Honda and I want to try and sell it. Want to know as many tractors that used this engine as I can when I list it on Ebay.

Thanks.


----------

